

COLOURlovers Goes Colorless for April Fools - dariusmonsef
http://www.colourlovers.com

======
mambodog
This reminds me of a great April Fools prank to play on my fellow Mac users:

System Preferences > Universal Access > Seeing > Display: use grayscale

It's more subtle than plain inverted colours, and the kind of thing that might
make someone think their monitor is dying.

------
Qz
Unfortunately in the process of loading the pictures came up in color before
the JS managed to filter them to greyscale :(.

~~~
dariusmonsef
It was actually a good bit of work to pull this off, replacing the color in
everything site wide... We may write it up in case it is actually useful to
somebody out there.

~~~
MasterScrat
Maybe you could reuse this code to preview how a color scheme would look
through the eyes of a color-blind. Or through a color-blind filtering
software.

------
jlandry
Brilliant! This is the sort of April Fool's Prank we need far more of.

